# Brink's cluster 3



## Brink (Aug 25, 2013)

[attachment=29784]



[attachment=29785]



[attachment=29786]

Arts and crafts style coffee table



[attachment=29787]



[attachment=29788]



[attachment=29790]

"client be good" paddle



[attachment=29791]

Yummy pork chop


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2013)

Luv the table! Pork chop looks pretty good too.  Dang, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2013)

That's a nice design. I like most A&C designs but I like that one more than most. That 3rd pic really shows the beauty of that particular design. 

:welldone:


----------



## Brink (Aug 25, 2013)

Hanks guys :)

I'm very proud of how the pork chop turned out. And cooked over charcoal and white oak scraps, little lime and some spices. 

The table is the third piece I did for a couple that's renovating $1mil + home. I have to work closely with their interior designer, and their particular style, then build within very tight dimensions. Fun work for me.


----------



## Brink (Aug 25, 2013)

[attachment=29799]

Close up of the legs. QS white oak on all four sides.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2013)

Very nice work- I really like the table.............


----------

